# Florida girl moving to Hyderabad



## evangela

Hello all--I am new here, and moving to Hyderabad in a few short weeks. I am able to work remotely as a contracter--I am a Technical Writer for an insurance company in the States. Is there anyone here in Hyderabad?

I don't have too many questions yet, but I am sure I will. I have visited and loved it--it's scary because everything is so very different. I am moving there because my boyfriend asked me to move over there with him for a couple of years, so I said why not. Take life by the horns, you know?

Anyway, hello!


----------



## imrancrest

evangela said:


> Hello all--I am new here, and moving to Hyderabad in a few short weeks. I am able to work remotely as a contracter--I am a Technical Writer for an insurance company in the States. Is there anyone here in Hyderabad?
> 
> I don't have too many questions yet, but I am sure I will. I have visited and loved it--it's scary because everything is so very different. I am moving there because my boyfriend asked me to move over there with him for a couple of years, so I said why not. Take life by the horns, you know?
> 
> Anyway, hello!


Believe me , India is one useless country . You are moving from US to Hyderabad ?.
It is bad place and you will definitely wont like it . It will be a culture shock for u .

At least Mumbai can be bit close for u. My advice dont come to India .


----------



## evangela

imrancrest said:


> Believe me , India is one useless country . You are moving from US to Hyderabad ?.
> It is bad place and you will definitely wont like it . It will be a culture shock for u .
> 
> At least Mumbai can be bit close for u. My advice dont come to India .


Thanks. It's a little late for that, as I am already here.

Mumbai, in case you aren't aware, is also pretty far from the US. I don't see how that's any consolation.


----------



## evangela

imrancrest said:


> really true  . Thats why I said India is not a place to live. Me too have planned to leave this place . Jus few more months .
> 
> Any way as ur with ur bf , it should be ok . Any place is gud is long as there are your people wit u .


Well. Ok. Thanks?


----------



## Guest

India is not useless at all - if you make a good level of Income - then India is the most amazing country to live a Royal Lifestyle...lol....don't listen to people who say India is useless, I spend several months in India even now - the luxuries and lifestyle you can have in India is something more europeans and westerners can never have even if they make a lot of money. But since you are in Hyderabad...please please go for a Drink at the Falaknuma Palace Hotel....it's my favourite hotel in the world....and I guarantee you will love the experience.....

Taj Hotels Resorts & Palaces

You can enjoy so many things in India....it's an exciting vibrant culture with a lot of history - unfortunately certain Indians are very self-hating people and want to escape the country due to lack of opportunities but again I think there are plenty of opportunities in India - you just need to be smart enough to understand how to work the system....for an experience though - it is the best move for you as India is so different from the rest of the world, it will really open up your eyes and make you a better / happier person eventually.


----------



## evangela

Moving2France said:


> India is not useless at all - if you make a good level of Income - then India is the most amazing country to live a Royal Lifestyle...lol....don't listen to people who say India is useless, I spend several months in India even now - the luxuries and lifestyle you can have in India is something more europeans and westerners can never have even if they make a lot of money. But since you are in Hyderabad...please please go for a Drink at the Falaknuma Palace Hotel....it's my favourite hotel in the world....and I guarantee you will love the experience.....
> 
> 
> 
> You can enjoy so many things in India....it's an exciting vibrant culture with a lot of history - unfortunately certain Indians are very self-hating people and want to escape the country due to lack of opportunities but again I think there are plenty of opportunities in India - you just need to be smart enough to understand how to work the system....for an experience though - it is the best move for you as India is so different from the rest of the world, it will really open up your eyes and make you a better / happier person eventually.


Aww, thank you. Actually, I am in a Taj hotel right now, as our house will be ready for move in 1 Feb. Thank you for the kind words. I am able to keep my job in the states and work remotely, so I am making a decent income.

We have our first wedding invitation too. From the ones I have seen at the hotel, Americans and Europeans do weddings wrong! LOL.

Thank you very much. That first reply came at a bad time, and I didn't take to kindly to it. So far, I love this country, and it's everything BUT useless!


----------



## Guest

India has problems but you will soon realize that the Society in India is much more better, close-knit and functional....we have more fun too and Indians are generally very welcoming people towards everyone. They can be a bit nosey and intrusive but don't get discouraged by that - you will get used to it and learn to deal with the intrusiveness soon - in any case they don't mean any harm and are just mostly generally curious...nothing else. Most people who go to India have an overall positive experience.....if you are open minded and adventurous then you will love it in India...and if you need more tips where to travel / visit / do things easily....let me know....good luck!!!


----------



## imrancrest

evangela said:


> Aww, thank you. Actually, I am in a Taj hotel right now, as our house will be ready for move in 1 Feb. Thank you for the kind words. I am able to keep my job in the states and work remotely, so I am making a decent income.
> 
> We have our first wedding invitation too. From the ones I have seen at the hotel, Americans and Europeans do weddings wrong! LOL.
> 
> Thank you very much. That first reply came at a bad time, and I didn't take to kindly to it. So far, I love this country, and it's everything BUT useless!


Evangela - gud to hear youre having a good time . Have fun .


----------



## imrancrest

Moving2France said:


> India is not useless at all - if you make a good level of Income - then India is the most amazing country to live a Royal Lifestyle...lol....don't listen to people who say India is useless, I spend several months in India even now - the luxuries and lifestyle you can have in India is something more europeans and westerners can never have even if they make a lot of money. But since you are in Hyderabad...please please go for a Drink at the Falaknuma Palace Hotel....it's my favourite hotel in the world....and I guarantee you will love the experience.....
> 
> Taj Hotels Resorts & Palaces
> 
> You can enjoy so many things in India....it's an exciting vibrant culture with a lot of history - unfortunately certain Indians are very self-hating people and want to escape the country due to lack of opportunities but again I think there are plenty of opportunities in India - you just need to be smart enough to understand how to work the system....for an experience though - it is the best move for you as India is so different from the rest of the world, it will really open up your eyes and make you a better / happier person eventually.



First of all , I have many opportunities in my career . But still I go outside because of crap life style and people and the government of India. And most importantly to have better career . I would like to ask , WHY DID U GO TO FRANCE when you have opportunities in India . :confused2:
India will still be a developing country even after 100 yrs because of all uneducated people ruling the country . And people still love country even though they cause pain . Come on man . 

But yeah , outsiders will have a good time in India bcoz India is a funny country .

Evangela - Im happy youre having a good time . Keep going .


----------



## Guest

imrancrest said:


> First of all , I have many opportunities in my career . But still I go outside because of crap life style and people and the government of India. And most importantly to have better career . I would like to ask , WHY DID U GO TO FRANCE when you have opportunities in India . :confused2:
> India will still be a developing country even after 100 yrs because of all uneducated people ruling the country . And people still love country even though they cause pain . Come on man .
> 
> But yeah , outsiders will have a good time in India bcoz India is a funny country .
> 
> Evangela - Im happy youre having a good time . Keep going .


I don't live in France full time - I live between India and France...and chose France because it is closer to India and also continental Europe - making it easy for me to travel within Europe as well as going back and forth to India. I am not in France for any "opportunities" - I don't need to work in France (I do not work in France actually) and just moved to Paris for the experience, a different culture, learn a new language and experience something else. Stop saying that lifestyle in India is crap - unless you are really poor in India, the lifestyle is not at all so bad...even a middle class person in India can afford a full time servant to cook, clean and do many things for them - this is the biggest luxury in India - which westerners cannot even dream of. In fact my lifestyle in France is crap despite having a huge apartment and enough to go out everyday.... I gave up a life of 25 servants and luxury in India most people cannot even imagine here...well I haven't really given it up... I go get it from time to time when I need to.

Also India has a great social system, people come together and help each other - try asking anyone for a bit of help in Europe and see the answers you will get here. Not all Indians are desperate to get out of India - in fact now very few really want to.... India may have corruption and other problems but Western countries have different kinds of problems, lonliness, depression, social issues, lack of integration and now a major credit crunch.


----------



## imrancrest

Moving2France said:


> I don't live in France full time - I live between India and France...and chose France because it is closer to India and also continental Europe - making it easy for me to travel within Europe as well as going back and forth to India. I am not in France for any "opportunities" - I don't need to work in France (I do not work in France actually) and just moved to Paris for the experience, a different culture, learn a new language and experience something else. Stop saying that lifestyle in India is crap - unless you are really poor in India, the lifestyle is not at all so bad...even a middle class person in India can afford a full time servant to cook, clean and do many things for them - this is the biggest luxury in India - which westerners cannot even dream of. In fact my lifestyle in France is crap despite having a huge apartment and enough to go out everyday.... I gave up a life of 25 servants and luxury in India most people cannot even imagine here...well I haven't really given it up... I go get it from time to time when I need to.
> 
> Also India has a great social system, people come together and help each other - try asking anyone for a bit of help in Europe and see the answers you will get here. Not all Indians are desperate to get out of India - in fact now very few really want to.... India may have corruption and other problems but Western countries have different kinds of problems, lonliness, depression, social issues, lack of integration and now a major credit crunch.


I am an upper middle class guy (not rich) and still find tough . It is not about financial matter , it is about quality of life . 
BTW , forget it mate , we both have different thoughts . 
Have fun .


----------



## robzilla

Surprised everyone is so negative on moving to India. I relocated to Chennai from Miami and I love it. There is so much to do, particularly if you are living here on a US salary. 

Upsides:
Services: I never had a coffeewala, office boy, or cleaning lady until I moved here. 
Food: Delicious and fresh 
People: At least in Chennai everyone has been so welcoming. I am like a celebrity on VN Road lol 

Downsides:
Bugs: Moved from a hotel to my own apartment. Some roaches, but on the bright side the lizards roaming my apartment eat them. Also, mosquitoes act like they have never seen a Jewish guy before.
Dating: Non-existant in Chennai from what I can tell. I go to Bangalore often though, and that is a bit more fun.


----------



## grind&gain

A big fight has started between two Indians. 

Anyway US expats who have moved to India, still have to file their US taxes. So please remember that.


----------



## robzilla

Accountsntaxes said:


> A big fight has started between two Indians.
> 
> Anyway US expats who have moved to India, still have to file their US taxes. So please remember that.


Just filed. Was surprised TurboTax was able to handle my situation, fairly complex. From Florida (no state income tax), but I lived in California for a little over a month before coming to India, hopefully they don't raise a stink. 

Colleague saw what I owed...is his salary, still wrapping my head around that one.


----------



## imrancrest

robzilla said:


> Just filed. Was surprised TurboTax was able to handle my situation, fairly complex. From Florida (no state income tax), but I lived in California for a little over a month before coming to India, hopefully they don't raise a stink.
> 
> Colleague saw what I owed...is his salary, still wrapping my head around that one.


Hey Robzilla - hows it goin? still in chennai? .....


----------



## robzilla

imrancrest said:


> Hey Robzilla - hows it goin? still in chennai? .....


Hey, still here and it's going great. This heat is going to be something in the coming months though, huh? How about yourself?


----------



## imrancrest

robzilla said:


> Hey, still here and it's going great. This heat is going to be something in the coming months though, huh? How about yourself?


I have currently moved from Bangalore to Chennai for few months.
April , May is the season where the mangoes get ripen by the heat waves.Even people get ripen 
Thinkin ways to get rid of it .
Other stuff goin as usual .


----------



## ashish0401

imrancrest said:


> Believe me , India is one useless country . You are moving from US to Hyderabad ?.
> It is bad place and you will definitely wont like it . It will be a culture shock for u .
> 
> At least Mumbai can be bit close for u. My advice dont come to India .


Hello,

That must be your view on india.
KEEP IT TO YOURSELF.
Its not that bad at all.
You can see problem in each of the countries around world. Nothing special with india.
Yes, population is bug problem , but that wont kill you.
Least you can do is not to exaggerate the issue.


----------



## imrancrest

ashish0401 said:


> Hello,
> 
> That must be your view on india.
> KEEP IT TO YOURSELF.
> Its not that bad at all.
> You can see problem in each of the countries around world. Nothing special with india.
> Yes, population is bug problem , but that wont kill you.
> Least you can do is not to exaggerate the issue.


Thats my point of view and my freedom of speech .Atleast by reading this people will change and could be better to live in future .Please dont bug me as I dont need any debate or quarrel . Just have fun .


----------



## MaidenScotland

Keep it sweet folks

Everyone is entitled to a point of view.. not need to shout to get your point across


----------



## momo007

ill tell you the one of the best things to do in inda, TRAVEL!!! its not expensive either. Along the way, you get the good food, the views, a bit of everything and a cultural shift. Just like you would moving between the states. My recommendation, travel by a train, If you are in Hyderabad, you are in a very central location in India as you can catch a train to Kerela and enjoy yourself, or go up north or even west.

Point is, the expats in India are not really moving there to settle their lives and raise the kids. If that were to happen, it would only be if you go around and travel and see if this could also be a home to you. Until then, enjoy your time here, explore as much as you can, positive is, you will always find people everywhere. 

If you need any help in travelling around India, let me know and i will recommend you a nice place to goto in your given time limits. I have travelled a lot in India over the past 20 years, would be willing to help in any way.


----------



## KrissyRaj

*Hi!*



evangela said:


> Hello all--I am new here, and moving to Hyderabad in a few short weeks. I am able to work remotely as a contracter--I am a Technical Writer for an insurance company in the States. Is there anyone here in Hyderabad?
> 
> I don't have too many questions yet, but I am sure I will. I have visited and loved it--it's scary because everything is so very different. I am moving there because my boyfriend asked me to move over there with him for a couple of years, so I said why not. Take life by the horns, you know?
> 
> Anyway, hello!


Hi EVangela! I am moving to Kolkata in two months and am also from FL. I saw this and was so relieved because it's hard to find others in our situation. I'm moving to be with my husband and am looking for advice or guidance from other Americans moving there. How is it working out for you? Can't wait to hear back!


----------



## banni

Hello evangela I knoe it's pretty late for a question to ask if you are still in Hyderabad????


----------

